# Authentic VTC4?



## Riddle (11/3/15)

Anybody bought or knows if these VTC4 batteries are authentic? 

http://vapeshop.co.za/Batteries/Sony VTC4-18650-High-Drain-Battery


----------



## Yiannaki (11/3/15)

Riddle said:


> Anybody bought or knows if these VTC4 batteries are authentic?
> 
> http://vapeshop.co.za/Batteries/Sony VTC4-18650-High-Drain-Battery


I have contacted them and they claim they are indeed legit. I was with @Paulie when he bought a few from them. I examined them and they seemed legit.


----------



## Paulie (11/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I have contacted them and they claim they are indeed legit. I was with @Paulie when he bought a few from them. I examined them and they seemed legit.


The ones i did buy are legit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (11/3/15)

VTC4 and VTC3 seem readily available, so there aren't many fakes. I doubt a SA would be selling fake batteries(to their knowledge). VTC5 is the one to watch out for, there are still a few stores selling authentic cells overseas and they are grossly over priced, something like $30-$35 a cell.


----------



## Riddle (11/3/15)

Thanks guys. Looking for Samsung 25r batteries but everyone is out of stock


----------



## Dubz (12/3/15)

Riddle said:


> Thanks guys. Looking for Samsung 25r batteries but everyone is out of stock


http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...msung-inr18650-25r-high-drain-battery-12c30a/

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...r18650-25r-2500mah-high-drain-battery-12c-30a

http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/col...s/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah-high-discharge

http://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries/2500mAh-SAMSUNG-INR18650-25R-High-drain-Battery-12C-30A

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (12/3/15)

nice one, will deffo be picking up some of those 25r's :0 very soon 

is this eciggies.co.za shop a walk in shop as well? This would by my first purchase from them


----------



## Dubz (12/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> nice one, will deffo be picking up some of those 25r's :0 very soon
> 
> is this eciggies.co.za shop a walk in shop as well? This would by my first purchase from them


Not too sure as I purchase online. Best give them a call and find out.


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/3/15)

JW Flynn said:


> nice one, will deffo be picking up some of those 25r's :0 very soon
> 
> is this eciggies.co.za shop a walk in shop as well? This would by my first purchase from them



Yup, I think the shop times are listed somewhere on the site


----------



## JW Flynn (12/3/15)

cool, thanx guys


----------

